# Nutri System VS Jenny Craig.



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry if this is a repost I did some searching , maybe not good enough

Has anyone tried either? Comments ? Pros / cons?


----------



## CaraAmericana (Mar 5, 2008)

I know you didn't give it as an option but weighwatchers is tons better than both programs in my opinion


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah , Ive done weight watchers, a few years ago It worked pretty well I think I lost 10 pounds the first month, I may give it another go, Just looking at all my options.


----------



## lovely333 (Mar 9, 2008)

My mother has done all three and said weight watchers is the best because you don't starve and you can make the food yourself. As for the other two she never felt satisfied. She was always hungry. She lost weight on all three but kept it off better with weight watchers it is a lifestyle. The other two are expensive diets.


----------



## aziza (Mar 9, 2008)

IMO Jenny Craig AND Nutri System are both bad choices. They charge a whole lot for a little prepackaged frozen meal and aren't nutritionally sound.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 9, 2008)

Be wary of any diet that makes you pay money.  You should be changing how you eat which shouldn't cost you any money.  
Also so many people gain the weight right back after they stop those diets.


----------

